# Decent Mortgage Brokers



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been mulling this over for a while, finally decided to do it. I ordered my mortgage agent course a few days ago. 

Anyone have any idea about which companies are better? Any crooked ones to stay away from? Any suggestions? 

I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. I just want to expand my skills and services and learn something new.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Berubeland, it may be worth your while to have a chat with the folks over at Canadian Mortgage Trends. I've always found them to be top notch people.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Good idea FT. I will get a hold of them tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## Scottlandlord (May 27, 2010)

Do you really think they are head-hunting for brokers in 2010?

The situation is quite the reverse! Independent brokers are looking for successful larger brokerages that can get them better rates from lenders!!


----------

